# Another day in the snow



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

It's days like these that make me wish I had a nice camera.


Dozer










Put Sarge's coat on. Didn't do much for the snow balls :/










HUnter










Who wants it more? (the answer is the lab. The lab ALWAYS wants it more). 










This is Dozer. He likes to run up this hill and act a fool. 










Crossing the stream










Poor guys really wanted to go for a walk (this hill is the beginning of our typical walks). had to tell them no. The trails we take are not plowed so not only would it be a hellacious walk, but poor Sarge couldn't do it. We got over a foot of snow.


----------

